# Trumbull County



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

My fiancee and i are starting to plan a spring turkey hunt (her birthday is the day after spring season opens). We live in Niles and would like any and all info out there about good places (preferably public land) in Trumbull, Mahoning, Ashtabula, or Columbiana counties for spring turkeys. 

Like I said, any information would be great! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Check your PM box


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

j, the shenango wildlife area along rt. 7 has turkeys, for sure. the grand river wa to the west of mosquito, via rt.88 also. the grand river will take some scouting and one can yet easily turned around back in there, but i have a buddy who always takes longbeards out of there every year. new lyme wa in southern ashtabula county also has a huntable population, but it isn't extremely large and could get crowded on the weekends.


----------

